# Location services



## Klunk (Aug 24, 2011)

How accurate are general location services (not using GPS)?

I want to write an app that will display items of interest but I would need it to be pretty accurate, in terms of feet. Are there any articles/blogs/sites that explain how the location services work and how it could be made more accurate?


----------

